# Arbeitspeicher



## shredda (1. November 2003)

Hi 

also mein problem ist das ich mir einen neuen rechner gekauft habe und mein arbeitsspeicher irgendwie sehr langsam ist und
ich um hilfe bitte woran es liegen könnte in testprogrammen (z.B. sisoft sandra)
komme ich nicht mal an die hälfte der geschwindigkeit der testergebnisse

mein system 

cpu: amd 2800+
mainboard : Leadtek Winfast K7NCR18D Pro2 Deluxe Limited Edition 
Arbeitspeicher : 512MB DDR PC3200U-2544-600 (CL2.5 up to 200MHz)

danke im voraus


----------



## fluessig (1. November 2003)

Hast du einen Speicherriegel oder 2? Um den Geschwindigkeitsschub von den Dual-Channel Systemen zu nutzen benötigst du 2 gleichgroße Riegel.


----------



## blubber (1. November 2003)

Hallo shredda,

da es noch kein Moderator gemacht hat, werde ich dich eben darauf hinweisen, dass auch hier im Forum auf eine ordentliche Rechtschreibung geachtet werden darf. Du machst dir nicht einmal die Mühe Satzzeichen zu setzten, was das Lesen deines Beitrags erschwert.

Nunja, nun zu deinem Problem. WIE merkst du, dass dein Arbeitsspeicher langsam sein soll - mal von den Benchmarkergebnissen abgesehen !?
Hast du die Settings für deinen Speicher im Bios optimiert?


bye


----------



## shredda (2. November 2003)

Als erstes sorry werd auf die Rechtschreibung achten 

Ich habe nur einen 512mb Baustein drin....

Zu blubber: In einigen Spielen z.B. Battelfield kommt es vor , dass ich ein Zucken im Bild habe. So als ob sich das Bild für einen Moment nach hinten bewegen würde. Das hatte ich vorher nicht und da hatte ich nur einen 800 MHz Rechner.
Ja soweit ich mich damit auskenne habe ich im Bios alles eingestellt


----------



## shredda (4. November 2003)

Hat niemand eine Idee welches Problem vorliegt ?


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

hast du nen 8x64 oder 4x128 Speicherriegel? denn manche boards nehmen die 8x Riegel nicht an, so werden dann natürlich auch die Speicher langsamer, weil nur jeder 2 Chip benutzt wird.


----------



## SilentWarrior (4. November 2003)

> Zu blubber: In einigen Spielen z.B. Battelfield kommt es vor , dass ich ein Zucken im Bild habe. So als ob sich das Bild für einen Moment nach hinten bewegen würde. Das hatte ich vorher nicht und da hatte ich nur einen 800 MHz Rechner.


Bist du sicher, dass das am Arbeitsspeicher liegt? Könnte nämlich gut und gerne auch an der Grafikkarte und/oder am Bildschirm liegen.


----------



## Sven Fischer (4. November 2003)

Bei den ganzen fragen die Shredda hat gehe ich langsam davon aus das er seinen rechner in Einzelteilen bestellt hat und eigendlich nicht die Kenntniss hat den zusammen zu bauen. Fahr einfach mal mit der Kiste zu einem Fachmann und lass den mal richtig Konfigurieren sonst hast du immer Probleme.


----------



## shredda (4. November 2003)

Die Kenntniss habe ich eigentlich schon  
Ausserdem habe ich nur EINE Frage gestellt und zwar warum das so zuckt  

Hab einen 8 mal 64mb riegel 
Eigentlich ist das Board relativ neu und war auch nicht grade billig deshalb denke bzw hoffe ich das es nicht daran liegt 

Das Problem ist nur das der so ganz gut läuft nur wenn ich aufwendig gestalltete Spiele zocke wie zum Beispiel Battelfield dann zuckt das ein wenig aber das ist kein ruckeln. 

Am Monitor liegt das bestimmt nicht....

An der Grafikkarte dachte ich erst kann es nicht liegen, weil ich vorher einen 800Mhz pc hatte und das mit der Grafikkarte keine Probleme gab.
Kann es sein das meine Grafikkarte die Datein nicht Schnell genug umsetzen kann? Da diese auch nicht mehr die neuste ist GeForce2 GTS !


----------

